# Jet Dust Filtration unit upgrades AFS-1000B



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

I have had this unit for well over 10 years or more. I rarely use the unit it’s been sitting up on a shelf and I hardly use my shop and just don’t bother turn it on. That all changed over the last 2 months when I got serious about cleaning and organizing so I can use it now retired. So I pulled the filtration unit down and did look over. First the outer filter needed cleaned this is aluminum frame one. Second I pulled the inner filter and found dust not on inside but around the outside where it was pulled in around the inter filter frame. I found it odd the filter had no seal to body of the filtration unit. Real weak point if it can suck dust around the frame. There is a seal around the outer filter but it doesn’t seal either as the seal is too thin to touch body of the filtration and not sure why they bothered to install it. I checked a new outer filter I had as backup still in plastic and it’s seal is under sized as well. So I placed soft open cell weather striping behind the inter filter in hopes of closing off the by-pass leak.

I see there are pleated paper frame outer filters are they any better?

I had just upgraded my shop with new electric heater and was finding the heat likes the hang at higher level and was looking at getting down draft fan to get the heat down from ceiling. But a went with a baffle mounted to back of filter unit exhaust and force air the floor. This works pretty well you can feel the exhaust is warm and it makes it nearly to the floor on high speed. Doesn’t have the power to blow dust on floor around so that’s a good thing. It doesn’t feel nearly as warm at ceiling and heat in room feels better less cooler a work bench height.
So dust collection has been my project this week and I built a Thien collector for my old never used DC unit this week. There’s a swivel caster at the end to balance the added weight on extension. I don’t think 1hp DC unit is long term solution.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I also have the AFS1000 unit, but I haven't had the need to inspect the filters for leaks, so I will do that. I have several new cardboard framed filters to compare with what's in the unit now.
I would dedicate your 1 HP unit to collecting chips from a jointer or planer and then get an additional 1.5 HP unit as your primary central unit. That's what I've done.


















This old Foley Belsaw planer makes as much noise as it makes chips, but it does a nice job of planing, so I like using it. The bag is easier to empty than the drum under my Jet 1100's a 1.5 HP unit. That would be the same issue you would encounter when running a lot of stock through a planer. The chip fill up a container pretty rapidly, so emptying it is an issue.

I did need to call Jet customer service a few years back and found them very helpful, but who knows now? I'd say your weatherstip idea is as good as any and remains to be tested. My unit is so high up, I need a ladder on the top of my table saw to reach it. As a result I don't go up there very often to check it. It's not as bad as it sounds though. Probably time for new filters in my case anyway! I have blown them out with my air compressor outdoors a few times, however. Thanks for bringing this to my attention!

Here are some other tips and ideas for dust collection in my shop:








Dust Collection in woodnthings shop part 1


This thread will show how I collect the dust from the table saw, jointer planer and a sliding miter saw. I use a combination of PVC couplers and dust collector flare fittings for quick change connections. I run 4" flex hose right from the Jet 1100 remote controlled DC to the flex hoses either...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

I did a good bit of table saw work to point the outer filter looked to need a cleaning. So on inspection the inter filter frame showed on signs of by-passing dust. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I assume it's like the Delta, just a series of filters. I notice a lot of people who use it a lot draped a filter over the frompnt with a large rubber band. This helps the second and third filter from clogging so fast...

There pretty inexpensive dust filtration systems. I can imagine it being perfect...


----------



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

The point is it could be and was improved at little cost for better health.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The reason I said something about a piece over the front with a rubber band. The hanging unit is just one weapon against dust in the air... a dust mask is another line of defence... it's a combination, but it's hard to get 100%.

I can only imagine that the manufacturers have better options at much higher prices, but the bottom line is you must turn it on first... second you must keep filters clean...


----------



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

I liked your comment and took a look at filter options after seeing how quick it fills up. The old washable filter I have is not pleated so it’s less area as the new ones are so theres more area. 12”x24” filter size is common size with filters 2” thick available and other 1” non and washable that can be found at the likes of HomeDepot. I will test with a added pre filter after finding one. Another thing that would be nice if there was 4 filter clips over 2. I go straight to filter and turn it on each day now.


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> I also have the AFS1000 unit, but I haven't had the need to inspect the filters for leaks, so I will do that. I have several new cardboard framed filters to compare with what's in the unit now.
> I would dedicate your 1 HP unit to collecting chips from a jointer or planer and then get an additional 1.5 HP unit as your primary central unit. That's what I've done.
> View attachment 436828
> 
> ...





RTWaldo said:


> I have had this unit for well over 10 years or more. I rarely use the unit it’s been sitting up on a shelf and I hardly use my shop and just don’t bother turn it on. That all changed over the last 2 months when I got serious about cleaning and organizing so I can use it now retired. So I pulled the filtration unit down and did look over. First the outer filter needed cleaned this is aluminum frame one. Second I pulled the inner filter and found dust not on inside but around the outside where it was pulled in around the inter filter frame. I found it odd the filter had no seal to body of the filtration unit. Real weak point if it can suck dust around the frame. There is a seal around the outer filter but it doesn’t seal either as the seal is too thin to touch body of the filtration and not sure why they bothered to install it. I checked a new outer filter I had as backup still in plastic and it’s seal is under sized as well. So I placed soft open cell weather striping behind the inter filter in hopes of closing off the by-pass leak.
> 
> I see there are pleated paper frame outer filters are they any better?
> 
> ...


WITH THE Jet the outer filter being paper with a little gap is fine.The real dust catching is inside with the sock dust filter ... your down draft method looks good but make not recycle the room air as fast...Keep the inner sock filter fresh and change the outer filter when dark and all will be safer


----------

